# How to strip insulation on hair thin LED lights???



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm getting ready to install around 20 of the tiny LED lights (from China) under the canopy of a 60" long PFE reefer icing platform. I'll be running bare wire feeders the full length, then soldering the lights in place between the two feeders (with resistor, of course).

As you know, the wires are hair thin and very fragile. Easily broken while stripping.

I don't know if the insulation is plastic or rubber.

The usual methods of stripping are very risky. Scrapping with an xacto knife or even a thumbnail is hard to do without breaking or cutting the wire.

There must be a better way. Anyone have any tips that have worked?

Thanks

Deane


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Try a heat gun and then scrap with an knife. I have remove enamel by using the Xacto knife and scraping the wire on a metal plate. I have not seen a plastic coated wire thin enough not to be stripped with a wire stripper.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Heat. Wipe it off with a chisel tip in a pencil type soldering iron.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

again heat ... the soldering iron will take off a sliver of insulation ... the rest can be easily removed with a thumbnail or similar ..
that's the way i do it ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Depending on the insulation, heat may or may not do the trick. I have a set of wire strippers that does from #22 to #30 wire and does a good job on even very fine wire.

https://www.amazon.com/DOWELL-Strip...30310&s=gateway&sprefix=wire+stripper&sr=8-10


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Depending on the insulation, heat may or may not do the trick. I have a set of wire strippers that does from #22 to #30 wire and does a good job on even very fine wire.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/DOWELL-Strip...30310&s=gateway&sprefix=wire+stripper&sr=8-10


John, no idea why but when I click on your link I get "Unable to open page. Invalid Web address" message. 
Any suggestions on what to do? I'm using Tapatalk on my Samsung Galaxy Note 9 android phone to view the MTF forum. Thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Use a real computer.  I just clicked on the link in your quoted post, it came right up.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Use a real computer.  I just clicked on the link in your quoted post, it came right up.


I unfortunately can't do that now, John, as I've unexpectedly been called away from home for most of this week and knowing how Amazon can sell out of things rather quickly I wanted to order those strippers from Amazon today while they're available and also be at the houseb when I return at the end of the week.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

ogaugeguy said:


> John, no idea why but when I click on your link I get "Unable to open page. Invalid Web address" message.
> Any suggestions on what to do? I'm using Tapatalk on my Samsung Galaxy Note 9 android phone to view the MTF forum. Thanks.


Here is the description on the page John is referencing. Just Google should give many links.

Dan

DOWELL 22-30 AWG Wire Stripper Wire Stripping Tool Wire Crimper And Multi-Function Hand Tool，Professional Handle Design And Refined Craftsmanship.


----------



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Panther.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I did a little testing with the heat approach and it shows promise. My Porter-Cable heat gun is built to sit on it's rear end, pointing straight up and is pretty intense. Makes it easy to hold the wire tip over the heat.

Meantime, the strippers gunrunnerjohn pointed out look interesting, so I quickly ordered one. At the price, it's worth testing on these wires, especially for a tool junky like myself.

I've been using a lot of the small conductor Chinese LED lights and having the best procedure for stripping them is worthwhile.

We Honest (seller) gets the order into the U.S. within 3 days, but then they lie around in the U.S. system for a week to 10 days before delivery.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Deane Johnson said:


> We Honest (seller) gets the order into the U.S. within 3 days, but then they lie around in the U.S. system for a week to 10 days before delivery.


The customs people have to tack on the 25% tariff before they get forwarded!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The customs people have to tack on the 25% tariff before they get forwarded!



So if something is listed at $10, you have to pay an extra $2.50 when you get it ??? How does it work ??


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't think tariffs have affected things like toys yet. I believe they were included in the group that was delayed so as not to affect Christmas shopping. Not sure, but I think that is the case.

I'm not sure how the tariffs would be collected on something like this.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The customs people have to tack on the 25% tariff before they get forwarded!


I don't know why that would happen unless it's the particular ISC.

I just received a very nice new Rascher loden hunting coat from Germany today that was seven days in transit from shipping to delivery. It went through the Chicago ISC.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I see the tracking update just showed it has cleared customs. I'm hoping it will be here before the Labor Day weekend when I have 3 days to concentrate on the layout.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Which ISC did it process through?


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> Which ISC did it process through?


The tracking doesn't give any information. All it posts is one short line as well as the date and time:

"Import customs clearance completed"

Assuming it goes USPS at this point, a little more information might be provided then (not about customs, however). The tracking post is on something called Orange Connex. Apparently eBay is a part owner along with a Chinese investment firm.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Deane, The "Tool Junky" comment cracked me up, but I think the REAL Tool Junky, is Gunrunnerjohn, himself....Wouldn't it be nice to raid his tool box...ROFLMAO!!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I wouldn't use a heat gun on the insulation. Just use the tip of the soldering iron. Just barely touch the insulation where you want to remove it. A heat gun will melt way to much of the insulation.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

wvgca said:


> So if something is listed at $10, you have to pay an extra $2.50 when you get it ??? How does it work ??


I'm not sure, but my last shipment of boards for one of my products from China got stopped and I got a bill from the shipping company for the tariff, and it wasn't going anywhere without shelling out the extra 25%.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

okay, so on that one [eligible for tariff] you got a bill from the shipper for the extra 25% then ??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, and they wouldn't release the shipment until it was paid.


----------

